
Death toll in Wuhan estimated to be around 42,000 - perakojotgenije
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/chinese-families-should-be-sweeping-graves-now-but-thousands-still-havent-buried-their-dead/2020/04/03/5a6daa50-7234-11ea-ad9b-254ec99993bc_story.html
======
mattbgates
None of the numbers make full sense and there will never be a fully accurate
count from most overwhelmed countries, as many people are dying or turned away
before making it to the hospitals. There aren't enough test kits to go around,
but it does seem as more test kits are available, more people are seemingly
infected. China's reported count hasn't budged and while its very possible
they could have stopped the virus dead in its tracks especially from full
force isolation and quaratine measures, to have the numbers not move any at
all... is something short of a miracle. Zero new cases is very promising. I'm
sure we'll get there. But I feel China may have made their second wave
publicly known, while their first wave, much higher, was covered up as much as
possible. But maybe its just a conspiracy.

------
sova
These numbers must be legit, being issued straight from the governing body

